# Zayn Malik ...HOW???



## Shashlik (Jan 5, 2013)

What does Zayn Malik do for his skin? How does he have such a flawless skin?? Even girls do not have such a skin, which makes it even more special for him being a guy. So what do you think he does? Or is he just naturally gifted?


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 5, 2013)

Judging from the pictures I see via google, it looks like he does have great skin. He also has a group of people who keep him looking great, probably does facials, peels, and has a nutritionist. I have to say that I know a few people that seem to have great skin without trying so all I can do is chalk it up to genetics.


----------

